# Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

*Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Ich überlege schon lange, ob ich mal auf eine 5.1-Anlage zum Filmeschauen ansparen soll. Das Problem: mein Sofa steht an der Wand. Macht da 5.1 überhaupt Sinn? Die "hinteren" Boxen sind dann ja eher links und rechts. Bzw. wenn ich die Boxen so nah ans Sofa mache, dass sie halbwegs "von hinten" ertönen, dann sitzt man ja SEHR nah an den Boxen. Somit geht der Surroundeffekt ja auch schnell flöten, sobald man auf dem Sofa nicht genau in der Mitte sitzt. Und wenn man zu zweit da sitzt, "blockiert" der eine ja immer eine der Boxen... ^^


----------



## -NTB- (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

schieb dein sofa 20 bis 40 cm nach vorne


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Keine Chance. Dann müsste auch der Wohnzimmertisch weiter nach vorne und würde wiederum so nah am LCD-Hifi-Schrank stehen, dass es dort zu eng wird. Also, nicht zu eng, um durchzukommen, aber statt 1m wären es dann nur noch "Türbreite" und säh halt auch besch#!&/% aus

Zudem würde dann noch der Durchgang von meinem PC-Arbeitsplatz versperrt werden. Der steht - vom Sofa aus gesehen - direkt links daneben, zwischen Sofa und Tisch sind 50cm Platz, damit ich überhaupt zum Bürostuhl komme


----------



## -NTB- (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

löcher in die wand und dort die boxen reinstellen....mhh, ich denke dir bleibt nix anderes übrig als dich vors sofa zu setzten wenn du optimalen sound genuß haben willst


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Ein Kumpel hat ein ähnliches Problem und nutzt ca. 10cm tiefe Wandlautsprecher (ich glaube von Canton)

Auf Ohrhöhe und fast auf den Ecken der Couch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Dieses "fast an den Ecken der Couch" ist eben das, von dem ich glaube, dass es nix wird. Die Boxen sind dann einfach zu nah Ohr, also: wenn Du in der Mitte sitzt, hast Du bei nem 2m-Sofa plus Deiner Kopfbreite also ca. 1m Abstand zu jeder Box, wenn Du die Boxen links+rechts auf Ohrhöhe 10-20cm neben das Sofa stellst. Aber wenn Du dann für einen Gast etwas Platz machst, sagen wir nur 30cm aufrückst, hast Du zu einer Box 0,7m Abstand und zur anderen plötzlich 1,3m, das heißt die eine ist plötzlich fast doppelt so weit weg und nicht mehr genauso weit. Würden die Boxen aber eh zB je 3m wegstehen, hätte ein kleiner Sitzplatzwechsel keinen so großen Effekt. 

Wie ist das bei Deinem Kumpel? *Wichtig*: es geht nicht ums "alleine Filme schauen", sondern IMMER mit Gästen. Es ist immer so, dass ich auf dem Sofa mal links und mal rechts sitze, also der Surroundeffekt sollte "nur" wegen ca. 50-60cm Positionsunterschied beim sitzen noch nicht flöten gehen - zumindest nicht für mich: 2-3 Leute müssen eh auf Stühlen links und rechts neben dem Wohnzimmertisch sitzen  


Ein Kumpel von mir hat das so ähnlich: der hat ein L-förmiges Sofa, und hinten rechts direkt neben dem Sofa auf Ohrhöhe ist eine kleine Box, die linke Box ist direkt links hinter dem L-Knick auf Ohrhöhe. Mein Kumpel "liegt" auf dem kurzen L-teil, ei anderer mit mir auf dem längeren Sofateil. Ich sitze dabei dann eher rechts. Da "brüllt" mit der hintere rechte Lautsprecher den Ton geradezu ins Ohr, weil mein Kumpel die Anlage rechts hinten lauter eingestellt hat (er sitzt ja eher links). Und den Lautsprecher links hinten höre ich quasi nicht, weil mein Nebenmann 2m groß ist und den Ton blockt.  


Mich würd interessieren, ob jemand so eine Situation hat und trotzdem zufrieden ist, oder ob meine Überlegungen nur bestätigt werden.


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Wie wäre es mit Dipolen? Das könnte das Problem umgehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Ne Dipole bringen in dem fall garnix, sondern würden nur das problem verstärken, Dipole brauchen ja schon einige cm abstand zur Wand, und damit der man wirklich diffusen klang hat muss man zusätzlich einige cm von den Dipolen wegsitzen. Bei mir ist es z.b so die Dipole sind 30cm von der Wand weg, und die Sitzposition nochmal 40cm von den dipolen weg. Du umgehst zwar mit den dipolen die problematik das eine person neben dir ne Box blockiert, aber dafür brauch man unweit mehr platz. 

Ich sags mal so, man sollte schon zwingend seine 40cm von den Boxen wegsitzen sonst ergibbt sich kein klarer Surround klang, z.b wenn ein Helikopter auf Rear von Links nach Rechts fliegt, hast du in der mitte nen ziemliches loch wenn du direkt an der wand sizt. Das ist zumindest meine persönliche erfahrung, aber da streiten sich auch wieder die geister wie man z.b auf diesem Bild sehen kann 
http://www.surround-sound-anleitung.de/images/produkte/aufstellung.gif
quelle : 
Sound


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Notfalls auf dem Tisch sitzen oder man kann ja auch die Lautstärke der Rear anpassen


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Die lautstärke ist nicht das problem, sondern die Laufzeit korrektur macht die größten probleme, also auch die Phasenverschiebung. Da steckt schon bisl mehr dahinter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Die Sitzposition sollte man im Receivermenü mit Glück gut anpassen können, ja mit der Lautstärke habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Scheolin (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

das mit dem einstellen der sitzposition, bzw. manchmal auch einmessen is aber auch eher pfusch...damit klingts an einer hörposition gut, und daneben total gottig, wär also eher nix fürn TE


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Korrekt, diese einstellungen und einmessungen dienen eigentlich dazu um die Raumgröße anzupassen und nicht um schlechte Sitzpositionen zu kompensieren.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Beim Kumpel hört es sich nur gut an, wenn man dort alleine Sitzt oder ewtl. zu zweit am kuscheln, aber mit mehreren geht gar nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Jop für mehrere personen sollte man schon zwingend zu Dipol Lautsprechern greifen, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. Ich sehs bzw höre es ja bei mir, um nix in der welt würde ich meine 360° Dipole gegen "normale" speaker austauschen, da ist es wirklich egal ob du in der mitte sizt, ob mehr links oder rechts, oder ob leute neben dir sitzen. Aber wie schon gesagt Dipole brauchen platz was ja bei Herbboy komplett ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

O.k, dann lass ich es lieber und spare vlt. mal auf neue größere Standboxen. Ich finde den Sound insgesamt mit meiner über 15 Jahre alten damals 1200DM = 600€-Stereoanlage (200€-Verstärker, 400€-Boxen) viel besser als das im Mitten+Hochton eher blecherne Gequäke aus den 12cm hohen Satelliten bei der 800€-Surroundanlage meines Kumpels, das nur von einem gelegentlichen Grummeln des Subs überlagert wird, bei dem mein Kumpel direkt aufspringt und den Sub was zurückdreht (wegen der Nachbarn...)  Kurioserweise hat der daneben noch gute Standboxen, allerdings an seinem Stereo-Verstärker NUR zum Musikhören...


Anbei noch ein "Plan" von meinem Wohnzimmer, rechts sind Balkontüren, da kann ich also nix hinstellen. Und zwischen PC-Tisch und Wohnzimmertisch sowie rechts vom Wohnzimmertisch sitzen halt dann immer noch je 1-2 Leute, wenn ich mit Kumpels nen TV/DVD-Abend mache. Maße in cm.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Tja ist immer so, warum soll auch altes schlecht sein, schau mal ich benutze 40 jahre alte Lautsprecher als Rear Speaker, 50 jahre alte Lautsprecher an meiner Kennwood, 20 jahre alte Speaker als Front speaker, usw. Das zeug bietet auch neuen boxen der gleichen preiskategorie noch paroli. Allerdings kann man das auch so nicht ganz vergleichen, das geld früher hatte nen anderen stellwert als heute z.b 
Da waren z.b mal 1000dm für nen Verstärker nen haufen holz da haste schon verdammt gutes zeug bekommen was du für 500€ heut nicht bekommen würdest.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Ja klar, auf der anderen Seite kriegst Du aber auch für 300€ Boxenpaare, die an sich schon besser sind als "damals" so 1990 rum Boxen für 600DM. Hab btw noch ein Bild von meinem Wohnzimmer angefügt (als Schema)


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Ja bei dem zimmer kannst das schon knicken mit Surround, effektiv hast du ja nur ne länge von 280cm, da müstest du schon extrem viel hinbiegen mit dem Sound, was alles nicht optimal ist. Da würd ich lieber auf gutes Stereo setzen. 

Und klar gibt auch schrott für 600dm genauso wie du heut auch murks bekommst für 600€ *ggg* Aber das merkt man schön am preisverfall ob die was taugen oder nicht. Entweder die 600DM boxen kosten heut gebraucht 40-50€ dann sind sie müll, oder sie werden mit 200€ und mehr gehandelt z.b. Merkt man gut an meine Grundig, preis 1971 war 1200DM, heute werden die mit 800-900€ gehandelt für nen sehr gut erhaltenes paar.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

1200DM waren damals allerdings auch so viel, wie heute mit Inflation 900-1200€. Das heißt: die Teile sind quasi "nur" wertstabil geblieben  aber ich weiß noch, dass Du früher nicht unter 600-800DM Boxen bekommen konntest, bei denen mal bei einem 300-400DM Verstärker gesagt hätte "die sind o.k" - heute kriegst Du aber für 300€ schon recht gute Regalboxen. 

Im höherpreisigen Bereich und für Audiophile sieht das wohl wieder anders auch, nicht zuletzt, da zwar viel mehr Leute als in den 80er/90er Jahren zwar RELATIV viel Geld ausgeben und sich nicht nur eine 200€-Kompatkanlage holen, aber so bei nem Monatsnettogehalt, um die 1000-1500€ ist für die allermeisten dann eben doch die Grenze erreicht für Boxen+Verstärker. Ab da sind das es dann halt fast nur noch Liebhaber / Sound"freaks" , die dann auch bereit sind, sehr viel Geld für einen Unterschied auszugeben, den "Normalhörer" nicht verstehen.


ps: wenn rechts keine Fesnter wären, würd das aber sicher dann schon gehen, oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Naja ich seh eher das problem in der länge ( draufsicht auf den plan ) von 280cm an der kürzesten stelle, oder du stellst dein Zimmer komplett anders, so das die Front an der 280cm langen stelle steht und du dadurch mehr tiefe gewinnst. Aber insgesammt wird das alles nich optimal sein leider. 

Stimmt hast schon recht in den 70er jahren wahren halt 1200dm schon extrem viel geld. Naja für die meisten eh unverständlich so viel geld da zu versenken, wie du schon sagst, das verstehen nur freaks und liebhaber.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*



dfence schrieb:


> Naja ich seh eher das problem in der länge ( draufsicht auf den plan ) von 280cm an der kürzesten stelle, oder du stellst dein Zimmer komplett anders, so das die Front an der 280cm langen stelle steht und du dadurch mehr tiefe gewinnst. Aber insgesammt wird das alles nich optimal sein leider.


 ich frag mich immer, wo die ganzen Leute leben oder was das für Rich-Bitches sein müssen, deren Zimmer locker groß genug sind für so was - meine Woehung mit diesem Wohnzimmer gilt für Kölner Verhältnisse schon als eher "Gutverdiener-Wohnung"...   




> Stimmt hast schon recht in den 70er jahren wahren halt 1200dm schon extrem viel geld. Naja für die meisten eh unverständlich so viel geld da zu versenken, wie du schon sagst, das verstehen nur freaks und liebhaber.


 Tja, andere geben dafür dann halt mehr für "schöne" Möbel aus oder fahren 1x mehr in Utlaub - sofern sie denn überhaupt genug verdienen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass beim Durchschnitt der Arbeitnehmer selbst eine 500€-Anlage schon für monatelanges Ansparen sorgt... ^^ und wenn dann noch ein Kind im haushalt lebt, überlegt man sich auch 3x, ob man nur für einen größeren Genuß beim Sound das Geld für vlt sinnvollere Dinge vorenthält. Und so oder so hören ja eh die allermeisten Normalbürger Musik nur "nebenbei" und nicht so häufig - da ist dann eh die Frage, auch wenn man das Geld hätte, ob es eine "teure" Anlage sein muss  Man kauft ja auch kein 2000€-Mountainbike, wenn man das nur für 2 mal die Woche zum Bäcker fahren benutzt


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Macht 5.1 bei einer Sitzposition nahe der Wand überhaupt Sinn?*

Tja macht halt viel die Gegend aus, meine lezte wohnung wo ich nen jahr gewohnt hab war aber auch nur so ne 30qm bude, davor hab ich in ner WG gewohnt da war das machbar mit der großen bude. Und jetz naja andere region niedrigere preise, dafür hab ich jetz dachschräge *grml* aber da bleib ich auch nicht ewig, so blöd das klingt ich probier eigentlich die wohnung so zu suchen, das ich die Anlage perfekt stellen kann, und auch aufdrehen kann. Das ist genauso wie mit dem geld versenken in der anlage da bin ich einfach nen (bekloppter) Freak  Aber recht haste jeder hat so sein ding wo er geld ausgibt, ich mach z.b dafür kein Urlaub, und Kinderwünsche hab ich sowieso keine *g* dafür bin ich noch viel zu jung und viel zu viel freak. 
Ich kauf mir auch keine 200€ Schuhe oder Ed Hardy klamotten die extra viel kosten. Jeder sezt halt seine prioritäten anders. 
Bei mir sinds eben meine Musikgeräte, Die Anlage, der Computer, das Auto


----------

